# [SOLVED] Jailbreak



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi. 
I have a jail broken iPhone 4. Running ios5. 
I used the redsnow package which installed cydia. 
I do not use this to crack apps etc. Just to mod. 
I wasn't confident with all the code that had been injected then removed over time (as some things were not working).

I decided to remove the mobile substrate installation package within cydia and that's removed everything I have ever done to mod the phone. 

However I still have over 45 items installed within cydia. These are things I know I have intentionally placed in there. 

A friend jail broke his iPhone 4S running ios5 using green poison and in comparison to mine he only has 3-4 unknown installed items. 

Can anybody advise if these files should be there in such a number on mine?


Thanks 


Dan


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jailbreak*

Sorry there's a typo there.
The 45 items are items that I know that I *HAVE NOT* installed.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jailbreak*

Restored and re-jailbroke the phone.
An Iphone 4 running 5.0.1 and broken with RedSn0w has 30 installed items after a clean jailbreak.


----------

